# 6 month old mouthing everything



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Zeplin has just truned 6 months old. He does not nip at us, but will mouth everything near his mouth- including our hands. He never bites down or nips- but he wants to "mouth" our hands, our clothes, the kids toys- you name it. It makes me nervous having kids, that he does that. I will reprimand him and he is very docile and lays down with just my telling him no firmly. I feel like he knows that this is not allowed- but it is such an overwhelming instinct for him at this age. Am I wrong?

Is this normal? Should I get a trainer?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln was also a very "oral" puppy....I found it helped to give him lots of chewies to satisfy his strong chewing urge.

Some of our favorites are here: merrickpetcare.com (for flossies, snozzles, texas toothpicks, etc.)

He should outgrow some of it after the first year. When Lincoln (who is 3 1/2 yrs old now) gets very excited and wants to play rough, he will revert to being more oral, but he has good bite inhibition and knows not to bite us too hard. He would rather play other games now too - he loves being chased and a good RLH.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am struggling with this big time. Moxie is 10 months. I am getting ready to bring someone in. Sorry I can't help...."Mouth Mischief" is what we call it and it is almost constant.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a thread that might be helpful.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1908


----------

